

Docker is pivoting... again - julien421
http://blog.docker.io/2014/04/announcing-the-docker-pivot/

======
mehdim
It's true that Docker has an awesome logo. I didn't know it was the main asset
of the company. This is why you open sourced the code still keeping the logo
trademarked and copyrighted? Nice move.

~~~
shrikrishna
This is obviously an April 1st prank

